# Question for those with the R5 already...



## wockawocka (Aug 11, 2020)

I've always taken issue with the top LCD display on the first version of the EOS R in that I don't like the black background / white lettering. It's just way harder for me to see.

My question is, I've seen a few photos and videos around with it inverted back to a white background, with black lettering. Is this an option you can select so it's always like it as it's easier to see without illuminating it?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 11, 2020)

It is still a black background with white lettering. I see no option to change this.

However I did notice that when I turn on the backlight, it changes to black letters with a white background, with the backlight. So maybe that's what you saw.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 11, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> It is still a black background with white lettering. I see no option to change this.
> 
> However I did notice that when I turn on the backlight, it changes to black letters with a white background, with the backlight. So maybe that's what you saw.



Maybe, just seems odd they did that for just the photo. I wish there was more control over it.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 12, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> Maybe, just seems odd they did that for just the photo. I wish there was more control over it.


It’s white without the battery inserted, so maybe that’s what you saw?


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 12, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> It’s white without the battery inserted, so maybe that’s what you saw?



No, it wasn't that as I saw the info displayed on it like normal.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 12, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> No, it wasn't that as I saw the info displayed on it like normal.


No clue then, sorry...


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 13, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> No, it wasn't that as I saw the info displayed on it like normal.


I've seen that video footage too, but I haven't been able to find an option in the menu to change the display to a white background. Sorry!


----------

